# Baby guppies



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

How long should I wait before I release the babies into the main tank?


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

What is in the main tank?


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

if your main tank is densely planted or has alot of hiding spots then you should be fine. you might lose a few but with guppies reputation i think you can afford it because your going to be seeing 15+ baby on a monthly bases. lol


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

There is 5 adult guppies in the main tank. I have 14 babies so far. I'm hoping atleast one of the other females has the babies of the male that died recently he was forsure the favorite so I'm trying to save all the babies I can in the hopes I'll get anouther one some what like him.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^ may you describe the fallen hero?


----------

